# Pretty stoked on my new Power Max® 826 OAE!



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Picked up this baby today and looking forward to putting to the test soon and hopefully for many years! Any other owners out there with feedback? Pro or Con? Thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice snowblower, now lets talk about protecting your investment. If you have access to ethanol free gas, only use that in the Toro. Also remember to check the oil before every use and to change the oil per Toro's recommendations. If you haven't given your new purchase several coats of wax do that now. I like to wax while having some coffee and donuts. Also consider getting some Fluid Film to further protect your investment and aid in the discharge of snow. Remember Fluid Film is a safe long lasting protection for all your equipment. If you don't have Fluid Film, pick some up when you go get the donuts. https://www.fluid-film.com/winter-equipment-applications/


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice blower should last you many years.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations. Are you saying wax first and then apply Fluid Film? Their website shows being sold at Advance Auto and Napa, I'll be sure to pick some up!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, wax then Fluid Film. Make sure to FF the underside and the frame extensions where they connect the bucket,(auger housing) and main case.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Thats a really nice machine...I've got the previous model. I like that they increased the tire size on the new one...mine has the 13 inchers...the bigger wheels look better.....the new steel chute I can take or leave. 
I believe they beefed up the Quikchute too but mine seems to be pretty sturdy. Don't be a dufus like me and strip your carb bowl screw....that little mistake cost me $130...people this stupid don't deserve nice machines...but whataya gonna do. 
I only wish I had a bigger driveway....mine is 100 ft long and I'm usually done in about 5 minutes...the machine has barely warmed up.


----------

